# Automotive Window Tint



## megaram2001 (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi, I'm Mark with Private Eyes Solar Control. I offer Commercial, Residential & Automotive window tint. Anyone looking for window film please call me for Great Rates!!! I'm located in West Houston Tx Email me @ 

*edit*

Contact info removed. If you want to advertise visit this page: http://www.gfos.net/advertise.html


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you been here since 03?

surely you know they dont allow free advertising by now


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey megram...............you wana go ahead and *click here* for me? thanks


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

this thread is gonna get closed cause there is supposed to be no advertisments in sections other than Classified/Services. I would suggest that you post this in the following thread: 
http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showcat.php?cat=8


----------



## megaram2001 (Jul 23, 2003)

*NissanForums*

Would like you all to know just trying to help other Nissan owners get a Break from all these High priced Tint installers out there. Please send me an email or call me if you have any questions on window tint, I'm here to help. :thumbup: 

1.6 Pete>>>>> I GOT YOUR SAMMICH!! COME GET IT!! <<<<<<


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ sorry bout that


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

if ya know anyone in dallas area that could hook up the DNE guys, let us know


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> hey megram...............you wana go ahead and *click here* for me? thanks


Please stop posting this. You know it's only supposed to be used in off topic. I've told you myself.


----------

